# grooming for a show HELP!!!! PLZ



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Give her a bath with Quic Color or Quic black.
Use Quic Silver on her white socks. 
Do a nice running braid in her mane. Button braid her forlock.
Use Vetrolin Shine to bring out the nice sheen in her coat. 
Polish her hooves.
Make sure your tack is really clean, and your show clothes are kept nice and neat!
Take lots of pics and vids, and tell us how it went!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

It looks like her bridle path could use a clip in the one pics, and I would also tidy up her lower legs and jawline with the clippers. Body clipping is also an option, but if you can't blanket I wouldn't do that. Is she shedding at all? I know that seasons are reversed in the southern hemisphere, is she just getting her winter coat? She sure is fuzzy! Other than that, just do what StormyBlues said. Bath and shampoo/condition (a couple of days before the show, maybe, since the bath can strip the oils and shine from the coat. Give that a chance to come back without her getting too dirty), coat polish, etc. Good luck, can't wait for show pics!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

How do u do a running braid? I've tryed but can't do it and could you guys send me links for those products I'll send pics but remember it's only a small country town's show.and what is a button braid?


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

To do a running braid, start with about a 2 inch section of mane immediately following the bridle path. Start braiding. Once you have one "link" of braid in, add a small section of the still loose mane into the next "over" twist. Add a chunk with each new link of braid. When you get to the end, finish off the braid normally and tie it off with a rubber band. Do this the morning of the show, and don't let your mare put her head down, the braid will pull loose. Sorry if that's hard to follow. I use Susan Harris' book _Grooming To Win_. It has way better explanations and excellent illustrations. The button braid is a little knot-looking thing. You see them on hunters, mostly. Basically, braid her forelock normally, then roll it up like a pinwheel and sew it in (also in Ms. Harris' book). You can do these on her neck, too, but unless you want to cut her mane, it's too long.


----------

